# Comparable dupe to the 226?



## Fataliya (Feb 28, 2009)

I finally looked on MAC.com to see what the 226 was, after reading about it here.

This is what I've been using from ELF:







Price is $3, and I think it works good. When I got mine, it was actually slightly pointed, so mine looks a bit different than the picture above, but I think it works well for your crease.

Dunno, if anyone's interested, but I HTH someone.


----------



## nunu (Feb 28, 2009)

There's an inglot brush that i have that is the same as the 226 and much cheaper!
It looks different but at the tip they are both the same. I posted it in the BBR swatch thread next to the 226.

INGLOT - Products

Scroll down, it's the eyeshadow 80HP brush.


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 28, 2009)

I haven't tried it in person so I don't know if it's a proper dupe - but Coastal Scents has a tapered crease brush that they claim to be a dupe for the 226.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_There's an inglot brush that i have that is the same as the 226 and much cheaper!
It looks different but at the tip they are both the same. I posted it in the BBR swatch thread next to the 226.

INGLOT - Products

Scroll down, it's the eyeshadow 80HP brush._

 
That one says 27.95 ...the 226 was cheaper than that wasn't it? Like 24 or 26


----------



## nunu (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_That one says 27.95 ...the 226 was cheaper than that wasn't it? Like 24 or 26_

 
The pricing on the site is strange because i'm sure i got it for less than 10 dollars from the store itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why would the pricing vary on the site??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Tish i think the prices on the website are australian dollars not american.

Ok, i figured it out LOL

27.95 australian dollars = 6.7 omani rials

27.95 AUD=  17.9 USD 

17.9 USD = 6.7 Omani rials..

so i guess with taxes etc it cost me more than $10


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, this one isn't super cheap, but Chanel #12 brush is a good dupe:

Nordstrom


----------



## kariii (Feb 28, 2009)

Nars   Large Domed Eye
$33.00


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 28, 2009)

The pic looks all wonky on their site, but this is my favorite crease brush right now, and it's pretty damn close to the 226. It's a more tapered tip IRL, I'll take a pic of my brush later so you can see, but it's the Mineral Fusion crease brush. I got it from Whole Foods. It's sooooo soft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the pic from the site, but like i said its not a very good representation:


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_I haven't tried it in person so I don't know if it's a proper dupe - but Coastal Scents has a tapered crease brush that they claim to be a dupe for the 226._

 

I have this and it isn't nearly as good as the 226. Too fluffy and doesn't deposit color well. I'd love it if it was stiffer.


----------



## chaffsters33 (Mar 3, 2009)

The Laura Mercier crease brush looks very similar.


----------

